# Sqlite3 und Hibernate



## nieselfriem (17. Mrz 2016)

Hallo,

ich versuche  mit in SQLite und Hibernate, da ich eine Anwendung mit integrierte Datenbank erstelle möchte. Mit MySQL hat das ganze schon ganz toll funktioniert. Doch leider scheitert das Hibernate mit der Fehlermeldung

```
Unable to determine Dialect to use [name=SQLite, majorVersion=3]; user must register resolver or explicitly set 'hibernate.dialect'
```
Alle Versuche hiberbate den sql Dialekt beizubringen sind bisher gescheitert.

dieser versuch Funktioniert leider auch nicht.

```
<property name="hibernate.dialect">org.hibernate.dialect.SQLiteDialect</property>
```

Wie bekomme ich sqlite3 und Hibernate 4.3x zusammen? Wenn das nicht vernünftig funktioniert, was habe ich für Alternativen einer datenbasierten Datenbank? Ist Java DB zu empfehlen?

VG niesel


----------



## mrBrown (18. Mrz 2016)

nieselfriem hat gesagt.:


> Wenn das nicht vernünftig funktioniert, was habe ich für Alternativen einer datenbasierten Datenbank? Ist Java DB zu empfehlen?



H2 und HSQLDB sind zu empfehlen, mit Java Db hab ich noch nie gearbeitet, dürfte aber auch keine Probleme machen. Sind alle 3 in Java geschrieben, braucht also keine Binarys oder sonstiges zum laufen.
Kommt uU aber auch auf den UseCase an, ob eine von denen passend ist.


----------



## nieselfriem (21. Mrz 2016)

Ich habe die Lösung mit einem bekannten gefunden.

Wir haben uns aus der Quelle https://gist.github.com/virasak/54436 die Java-Datei in mein Projekt eingebunden und in der hibernate.cfg.xml den Dialect 
	
	
	
	





```
<property name="hibernate.show_sql">true</property>
```
 eingebunden. Damit funktioniert es ohne weiteres. Somit konnte ich SQLite3 weiter verwenden und musste keien Portierung der Datenbank auf andere DBMS durchackern. davor hat es mir ehrlich gesagt gegraut.


----------



## nieselfriem (21. Mrz 2016)

Korrektur: 
	
	
	
	





```
<property name="hibernate.dialect">
  org.hibernate.dialect.SQLiteDialect
  </property>
```


----------

